# dewalt laser levels



## logcabin man (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all
Just wondered if any one has used or got a DW077PK laser level. I am looking at them at the moment and think this is maybe the best option. I normally hire them and do all types of work from kitchens, tiling, office fit outs, groundworks plus more. Is it a good all rounder?

Thanks.


----------



## philner (Dec 27, 2007)

I've got the DW073kd rotary, I love it. If I used it more than the once a month or so that I do now I'd invest in a self leveling one, but I have no complaints with it and it uses my 18v batteries that I use for everything else. Phil


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a few different lazers . Two are dewalt I don't know the model. If you use the dewalt batteries the dewalt is a good starter model . I would get one with self leveling and a110 plug . The levels with the bubble are a pain to set in the same place day after day.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't speak about the DeWalt, never used one. But I do have the RoboToolz RT-7690-2 self leveling with remote. Works beautifully for me, and the remote makes it a lot easier, you don't need to see the beam at all.
Great for setting concrete forms.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I use the DeWalt laser, manual version, and it is great for all around work. I would like to have the self leveling laser, but at 4 times the price, I will stick with setting it up.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I've got one, used it once, brand new. Don't use it at all. Nothing to really use it for. I've tried selling it but no takers.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok....I'll bite, what kind of laser? Easiest way I have found to do cabinet installs.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It's the DeWalt one, same as what you mention, the non-self-leveling one. Maybe I'll have to dig it out and work with it again. Time may change my mind.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

found the picture I took of it. I've got the charger somewhere. DW073


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the same one framer. I use it for decks, footers/block foundations, porches, cabinets, suspended ceilings, vinyl siding, etc, etc, etc. The more you use it the more uses you find for it. I agree with J on the self leveling one...pretty salty. It doesn't take long to level it though.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

framerman said:


> found the picture I took of it. I've got the charger somewhere. DW073


 How much do these sell for? And I'm assuming that is a remote with sensor in there as well.
I got my RoboToolz a few years ago and I'm happy with it. Runs on 110 as well, pretty handy if you're running it a lot. 
This week I set six posts and a ledger for a deck, and a few area drains and pipes. 
Makes a lot of jobs go easier. And the remote sensor means I can work alone and not worry about seeing that damn line when it's sunny.
Paid about $500 for the RoboToolz.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok....I'll bite. Find a box, pack it well, and I will buy it. I can always use a 3rd one, and yours looks like new.

I have a self leveling DeWalt DW086, a "chalk line" for interior horizontal work that I just bought on eBay...brand new...and I am still kicking myself...I thought it was one that would do the vertical lines and floor lines....be nice for tile. 

Anyone that has installed a suspended ceiling knows what a pita they can be...the laser, set to height on a wall mount, makes it painless building the grid.

And....if Framerman decides to sell the laser, I get first call.....so back off!:thumbup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Bodger said:


> How much do these sell for? And I'm assuming that is a remote with sensor in there as well.
> I got my RoboToolz a few years ago and I'm happy with it. Runs on 110 as well, pretty handy if you're running it a lot.
> This week I set six posts and a ledger for a deck, and a few area drains and pipes.
> Makes a lot of jobs go easier. And the remote sensor means I can work alone and not worry about seeing that damn line when it's sunny.
> Paid about $500 for the RoboToolz.


These sell for $400 or so, depending on where....eBay deals on new ones can be had for $225 up to $275. The laser is a universal design....the angle plate attached to it allows it to be positioned on a wall, or like it sits in the box, and it has a 5/8-11 threaded female collar for using on about any tripod, except the older ones for builder's levels that are 1/2 inch. The target card is the little red piece, and the detector and clamp are what you use outdoors. We use a grade rod, but any 1x2 will work...or a 2x4 if you don't mind the weight. If they would only have a model that could swing and lock on angles and shoot a steady beam, it would be great for the layout, as well as grade.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

joasis said:


> If they would only have a model that could swing and lock on angles and shoot a steady beam, it would be great for the layout, as well as grade.


 Angle settings would be a trick set-up for sure. Not sure I've ever seen one. I have to mark the stick that holds the remote and than figure slope to get 1/4" per foot and like that.
I use a Stabila level to hold the remote because with mine if you hold the stick off-plumb it will give an inaccurate signal.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i buy hilti for the fact that they will calibrate and or fix my lazer no questions asked asap and ups it back to my home so i am with out it for a short time. lazer got dropped twice in the first year i had it (don't ask) and i questioned it's accuracy to the rep... no questions asked he sent it right off. also had a small problem with it after almost 3 years... wouldn't turn on... gave me a new one FREE!! for the money i spent on it, that's the kind of service i like to receive.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a topcon self leveling laser and love it. You can set it up to shoot off angles. When i used to work for a commercial company doing accustical ceilings and layout for steel studs we used topcons. They cost alot more than dewalt but worth it to me. Hilti is also a quality level and like all their products you can't beat the customer service like mentioned. I have a hilti 5 beam pocket laser that i use for layout and love it. Shoots 5 beams plumb, level and square.


----------



## logcabin man (Dec 16, 2008)

*dewalt laser*

Thanks guys i have read what you have all said about the lasers and i went out today and bought myself the dewalt DW077PK kit it cost me £900 but it does everything i will ever need i hope, I do anything from fitting kitchen units tiling groundworks and probably a lot more. Thanks agaain


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the *DW073KD* and mostly use it for installing acoustical ceilings. I paid $369.00. Well worth the money.:thumbsup:


----------



## lordblitzalot (Oct 22, 2009)

cant go wrong with the dewalt lasers i have had alot less problems with them then any other rotary lasers (besides hilti)


----------

